# Making punch: kiwi flavor with Sprite???



## chueh (Mar 22, 2009)

I would like to use a store bought kiwi flavored punch and add lemon flavored sprite to it.  Does it sound ok with the combination?  I have never made any punch before and was looking for a simple and quick punch recipe.  It calls for punch with carbonated lemon drink together.  I thought about sprite.  Is it ok?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 22, 2009)

Sprite is a great addition to any punch drink.  Heck, you can even add Sprite to beer.  It's a wonderfully versatile drink.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 22, 2009)

If Sprite isn't quite right. 7up changed their formula, it's very good now, not quite as sweet as Sprite.  In my opinion it's a bit fresher tasting.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 22, 2009)

7up changed their formula??????????  Seriously??????? When? I'd love to see the press release on that because they are on advertising such a thing.  I prefer Sierra Mist over both but I would love to see evidence that 7up changed their formula.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 22, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> 7up changed their formula??????????  Seriously??????? When? I'd love to see the press release on that because they are on advertising such a thing.  I prefer Sierra Mist over both but I would love to see evidence that 7up changed their formula.


Okay, after a bunch of research, this so called change is untrue and just marketing.  7up is 7up.  Nothings really changed.


----------

